# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] DLP test printing part

## jt2156

Good afternoon,

I currently use Form 3 SLA printer to print a very small design. This has some success but I have read that DLP printers can have better success using the Anti-Aliasing feature. I am on the look out for one but wanted to try a print before purchasing to determine if it works before a potential wasted purchase. Would someone be kind enough to try my part using the anti-aliasing? I wouldn't know how to introduce the anti-aliasing feature other than a setting in ChiTuBox but I can learn how to set up my part in that way.

My design contains 121 cone structures of height 0.6 mm and width 0.3 mm sat on a coin of 10 mm dimeter and 2 mm thickness. I normally print with supports and not straight onto the build plate at a layer thickness of 0.025 mm, and it uses less than 1 mL of resin normally. If anyone has a DLP printer and is willing to help, please do let me know as it would be really appreciated.

I am based in Bath, U.K.

Thank you,
Joe

----------


## ViraV

I ask my uncle, he had a 3D printer in his garage, as far as I think this is what you need. If that he contacts you..

----------


## 3DprintingChina

hello friend,

we also can provide you SLS nylon 3D printing service,do you need it?if yes,please send your 3D sie chart file to my email:gaojiemodelsales01@163.com.My name is Debbie.

----------

